# I am buying an ex-uber car. Is this mileage genuine?



## Pal95 (Sep 7, 2020)

All i know that the uber driver works for around 50 hours per week. He also claims that sometimes he earns about £900 per week.

He has the car for 3 years and makes about 25000 miles per year. He also says that he drives mostly in a city centre (Sheffield, UK), and was on a longer trip just 2 times during that 3 years.

Is it possible to have just 25000 miles as an uber driver who works 50 hours per week? Any help will be appreciated! Thank you


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Pal95 said:


> All i know that the uber driver works for around 50 hours per week. He also claims that sometimes he earns about £900 per week.
> 
> He has the car for 3 years and makes about 25000 miles per year. He also says that he drives mostly in a city centre (Sheffield, UK), and was on a longer trip just 2 times during that 3 years.
> 
> Is it possible to have just 25000 miles as an uber driver who works 50 hours per week? Any help will be appreciated! Thank you


Yes


----------



## Pal95 (Sep 7, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes


If you can just say a bit more than yes I would really appreciate. I heard that majority of uber drivers makes around 50000 per year when working 50 hours per week, is that difference so big because of driving in the city centre only?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Pal95 said:


> If you can just say a bit more than yes I would really appreciate. I heard that majority of uber drivers makes around 50000 per year when working 50 hours per week, is that difference so big because of driving in the city centre only?


What you're asking will be market dependent but to work 50 hours and gross 1k per week is very feasible in my market(Atlanta).

Your mileage to achieve this will also vary by market and your trends as a driver.


----------



## Pal95 (Sep 7, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What you're asking will be market dependent but to work 50 hours and gross 1k per week is very feasible in my market(Atlanta).
> 
> Your mileage to achieve this will also vary by market and your trends as a driver.


Ok, so 25000 miles sounds genuine, thank you.

Any other people there to confirm? It is always safer to have 2-3 people saying it than one, thanks


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Pal95 said:


> Ok, so 25000 miles sounds genuine, thank you.
> 
> Any other people there to confirm? It is always safer to have 2-3 people saying it than one, thanks


Most of the site regulars will be up in the next few hours.

What city/state you in?


----------



## Pal95 (Sep 7, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Most of the site regulars will be up in the next few hours.
> 
> What city/state you in?


Sheffield, UK, but i suspect there is not a big difference in anything Uber related in the UK and USA


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

NO, take it to a mechanic and have them do a computer diagnostic on the car(plug in) it will show mileage , and glitches in the electronics or engine, dates and times. Me 90k on my car and its 3 years old and I work around 30 hours per week, with very little travel on off time


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

That car was driven hard, if he worked fifty hours weekly. Twenty five thousand miles on a car worked fifty hours per week for three years is too low, even in an urban environment. I would not buy it, at all.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## Pal95 (Sep 7, 2020)

So there is not any chance that the driver really made 22k and 26k for the first and the second year?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pal95 said:


> Sheffield, UK, but i suspect there is not a big difference in anything Uber related in the UK and USA


If average vehicle speed while working was 15 mph, including all driving and all time parked waiting for rides, then 50 hours per week would be 750 miles per week, or 37,500 per year. 15 mph would be a low average - if it were 20 mph then annual mileage of the car would be 50,000 miles.

25,000 per year at 50 hours per week sounds suspect to me. Are there any previous MoTs that you can check the mileage on, or any service records? If so then these should confirm or refute the claimed mileage over the last 3 years.


----------



## Pal95 (Sep 7, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If average vehicle speed while working was 15 mph, including all driving and all time parked waiting for rides, then 50 hours per week would be 750 miles per week, or 37,500 per year. 15 mph would be a low average - if it were 20 mph then annual mileage of the car would be 50,000 miles.
> 
> 25,000 per year at 50 hours per week sounds suspect to me. Are there any previous MoTs that you can check the mileage on, or any service records? If so then these should confirm or refute the claimed mileage over the last 3 years.


Obviously i checked mot on the official gov site, but i am aware that people generally know how to cheat with mileage without getting caught, that's why I am asking you about that


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pal95 said:


> All i know that the uber driver works for around 50 hours per week. He also claims that sometimes he earns about £900 per week.
> 
> He has the car for 3 years and makes about 25000 miles per year. He also says that he drives mostly in a city centre (Sheffield, UK), and was on a longer trip just 2 times during that 3 years.
> 
> Is it possible to have just 25000 miles as an uber driver who works 50 hours per week? Any help will be appreciated! Thank you


He would have km. In U.K.

Miles makes this entire post " suspect".


----------



## Pal95 (Sep 7, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> He would have km. In U.K.
> 
> Miles makes this entire post " suspect".


Of course not, In the UK we have miles as well


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pal95 said:


> Obviously i checked mot on the official gov site, but i am aware that people generally know how to cheat with mileage without getting caught, that's why I am asking you about that


No, the online MoT check does not give the car's mileage. I am referring to checking the MoT paper printouts that the owner received at each year's MoT. It is unlikely for an owner to clock the car each year before the test.



tohunt4me said:


> He would have km. In U.K.
> 
> Miles makes this entire post " suspect".


No, we use the metric system for everything except distance, for which we still use miles. Not sure why.


----------



## Pal95 (Sep 7, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> owner


https://cartaxcheck.co.uk/free-car-check/?vrm=VU14YZV
Of course I see the car mileage down there


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pal95 said:


> https://cartaxcheck.co.uk/free-car-check/?vrm=VU14YZV
> Of course I see the car mileage down there


You said you were checking the official government MoT website.


----------



## Pal95 (Sep 7, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You said you were checking the official government MoT website.


They take the data directly from the government, on the official website i see the same


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

In the usa that 25k miles for 50 hours a week. Solid no.
50 hours is 40 to 50k miles a year


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Pal95 said:


> All i know that the uber driver works for around 50 hours per week. He also claims that sometimes he earns about £900 per week.
> 
> He has the car for 3 years and makes about 25000 miles per year. He also says that he drives mostly in a city centre (Sheffield, UK), and was on a longer trip just 2 times during that 3 years.
> 
> Is it possible to have just 25000 miles as an uber driver who works 50 hours per week? Any help will be appreciated! Thank you


Unless you know an expert on that type vehicle, pay for a proffessional inspection. It will be some of the best money you ever spent.You can use info from it to negotiate a better price, making the inspection possibly free and then some.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pal95 said:


> They take the data directly from the government, on the official website i see the same


In that case you have to make your own mind up based on the evidence - nobody can do this for you. Consider the mileage history from the MoTs, and service records if available. Evaluate the seller - if he's some wideboy Arthur Daley character then he's more likely to have clocked it each year. I can't see someone going to that trouble though.

Consider also that the seller may be lying about Ubering 50 hours per week for three years. Uber drivers are known for bullshitting about the amount they drive and earn. If he drove less than he claims then the mileage is more likely to be real.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Pal95 said:


> All i know that the uber driver works for around 50 hours per week. He also claims that sometimes he earns about £900 per week.
> 
> He has the car for 3 years and makes about 25000 miles per year. He also says that he drives mostly in a city centre (Sheffield, UK), and was on a longer trip just 2 times during that 3 years.
> 
> Is it possible to have just 25000 miles as an uber driver who works 50 hours per week? Any help will be appreciated! Thank you


If i did 50 hours a week i'd be at 50,000-65,000 EXTRA miles a year... Not _total_ miles a year EXTRA miles a year on top of whatever daily miles your putting in going to to the market or whatever.

So i would expect 55,000 miles for every year of full time driving.

My advice is to not touch that car with a 10 ft pole.

He's using it like a taxi, and it's going to have wear and tear on everything like a taxi. And taxis take much more abuse than a normal car for every mile they drive. If he's had it for 3 years doing uber full time i'd expect it to be pushing closer to 200,000 miles. At that point it's not worth it no matter how low the price.

SO... no.. just no... don't.. please don't buy that car.

It's a super big risk and my suggestion is you just don't.

Try to imagine that car says "taxi" on the outside of it and imagine what the wear and tear would be on that car would be in however many years it's been in existence.

SO just no... don't buy it.

3 years isn't that old?

For a taxi that's old, and that's up there.

My advice is to look for a car and if it has ANY hint and i mean the littlest hint of Uber use walk away from it. Here in the states rental car companies sell cars. That's the route i would go if you aren't buying new. You'll pay a little more but rental cars are worth the little bit more.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pal95 said:


> All i know that the uber driver works for around 50 hours per week. He also claims that sometimes he earns about £900 per week.
> 
> He has the car for 3 years and makes about 25000 miles per year. He also says that he drives mostly in a city centre (Sheffield, UK), and was on a longer trip just 2 times during that 3 years.
> 
> Is it possible to have just 25000 miles as an uber driver who works 50 hours per week? Any help will be appreciated! Thank you


The history check of this car shows that:

Between April 2017 and April 2018 the car drove 10,183 miles
Between April 2018 and April 2019 the car drove 22,213 miles
Between April 2019 and April 2020 the car drove 25,366 miles

There's no way he drove Uber 50 hours per week in each of these three years with these mileages. He's either lying about the amount he drives or he clocked the car each year. Again, it's more likely that he's lying about the amount he drove Uber. Either way, he's lying about something. I'd steer clear.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Pal95 said:


> All i know that the uber driver works for around 50 hours per week. He also claims that sometimes he earns about £900 per week.
> 
> He has the car for 3 years and makes about 25000 miles per year. He also says that he drives mostly in a city centre (Sheffield, UK), and was on a longer trip just 2 times during that 3 years.
> 
> Is it possible to have just 25000 miles as an uber driver who works 50 hours per week? Any help will be appreciated! Thank you


Ask to show him Uber yearly 2019 income statement. Uber started of showing on line mile ( dead miles + ride miles ) since 2019 in US. 
Or use another educated education with earning. In US, we are making $1 per each miles including dead mile (Actucally tips covers dead miles). In urban city like San Francisco, I made $1.75 per each miles. So you can estimate his driving miles from his income. I don't know about that estimation in UK. Ask in UK section in this forum.



The Gift of Fish said:


> The history check of this car shows that:
> 
> Between April 2017 and April 2018 the car drove 10,183 miles
> Between April 2018 and April 2019 the car drove 22,213 miles
> ...


It is possible that he didn't drive 50 hours a week in first two years. He started driving 50 hours a week in end of 2019 and 2020 before pandemic. So he could make over 900 pounds sometimes. It is still possible.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, we use the metric system for everything except distance, for which we still use miles. Not sure why.


I find it amusing/irritating when Americans try to tell people in other countries how things are done in their countries.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

That's getting close to £2 per mile gross unless his math is off about how much he actually made. If he made £1 per mile, that would probably be outstanding, but he's claiming to be doing something north of 480 miles per week which is not a lot of miles for making £900 per week. I don't see how it could be possible.

I think either the miles are incorrect _or_ he makes on average half what a "good week" of £900 is. That's just not enough miles, unless business is outstandingly busy and well-paid. I think he's exaggerating how much he's made. His good week can't be close to a typical week, with such low mileage. I don't understand how someone could put 50 hours in and only cover ~500 miles. That's 10mph which is slow even for city driving. I understand that someone could be logging hours while stopped, but the math doesn't add up.

I assume this is not a luxury car, and this is UberX (lower rates)? US drivers often can't sustain £1/mile, let alone close to £2. A strong gross rate in the US would be $20-40/hour, at an average speed that would necessarily be faster than 10mph to achieve such a rate.

Note: I don't know what the Sheffield market is like, nor do I know exactly how drivers are compensated in the UK. The math sounds pretty indistinct or wrong in this case, if it's anything like markets in the US.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I see everyone here very concerned about the miles, it is feasible.

OP said 25k mile PER YEAR. The car has at least 75,000 miles on it. 

This is fully in line with average numbers.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I see everyone here very concerned about the miles, it is feasible.
> 
> OP said 25k mile PER YEAR. The car has at least 75,000 miles on it.
> 
> This is fully in line with average numbers.


Yeah, it's a completely reasonable amount of miles for someone who has driven an Uber car pretty heavily part-time. It's probably more than twice what an average British family/commuter car drives per year, but it's not an obscene number of miles.

It's just not 45+ weeks per year, 3 years of heavy full-time driving at anywhere remotely near £900/week (~$1200/week).


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yeah, it's a completely reasonable amount of miles for someone who has driven an Uber car pretty heavily part-time. It's probably more than twice what an average British family/commuter car drives per year, but it's not an obscene number of miles.
> 
> It's just not 45+ weeks per year, 3 years of heavy full-time driving at anywhere remotely near £900/week (~$1200/week).


Thats very dependent on driver strategy. For example this could be a surge only driver.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> It is possible that he didn't drive 50 hours a week in first two years. He started driving 50 hours a week in end of 2019 and 2020 before pandemic. So he could make over 900 pounds sometimes. It is still possible.


Yes, as I said, it is likely that the driver did not drive 50 hours per week for all three years.

Regarding whether or not earning 900 quid is possible in Sheffield, I have no idea. I don't know what the rates are in Sheffield, or how busy it is, what the typical ride lengths or distances to pick up are. I do know that fuel in the UK is $6 per gallon, so 900 knicker for 50 hours sounds high.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Thats very dependent on driver strategy. For example this could be a surge only driver.


Yeah, and market too. If someone's sitting idle in a car for 30 hours per week waiting for surge, a lot of money could be made per mile.

But we don't even know what surge or demand is like in Sheffield, so I'd put my money on the mileage being accurate and the pay being closer to £400 per week on 480 miles per week (active, dead, and personal miles).

One thing to remember is that £900 for a 50 hour week is above average for an Uber driver, but is probably not outstanding for a "top week". I have seen way bigger numbers than that for someone who pushed a full-time week to its limit. I think those folks can only pull more than $25/hour gross on more than ~500 miles per week, though.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yeah, and market too. If someone's sitting idle
> in a car for 30 hours per week, a lot of money could be made per mile.
> 
> But we don't even know what surge or demand is like in Sheffield, so I'd put my money on the mileage being accurate and the pay being closer to £400 per week on 480 miles per week (active, dead, and personal miles).
> ...


The problem here is we are all getting information from a second hand source. The actual driver isnt here to explain himself.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The problem here is we are all getting information from a second hand source. The actual driver isnt here to explain himself.


Getting back to the main point, I wouldn't buy a car that's done 75k in 3 years, even for a good price, but it's not my decision to make and I don't know how good of a deal it is.

I've seen high mileage commuter used cars and even those give me a bit of pause. City driving kills car parts. Rideshare kills car interiors.

There are decent rideshare cars with 75k+ miles on them, but there are a lot of destroyed cars at that interval as well.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Getting back to the main point, I wouldn't buy a car that's done 75k in 3 years, even for a good price, but it's not my decision to make and I don't know how good of a deal it is.
> 
> I've seen high mileage commuter used cars and even those give me a bit of pause. City driving kills car parts. Rideshare kills car interiors.
> 
> There are decent rideshare cars with 75k+ miles on them, but there are a lot of destroyed cars at that interval as well.


My Toyota was totalled at 347,000 miles by a text-and-drive moron. But it was still going strong!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> My Toyota was totalled at 347,000 miles by a text-and-drive moron. But it was still going strong!


Your known and reliable used car vs. someone else's unknown used car is pretty different, especially as you've already paid it off and chosen to take care of it so that it will go the distance. &#128512;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Your used car vs. someone else's used car is pretty different, especially as you've already paid it off and chosen to take care of it so that it will go the distance. &#128512;


I bought it at 222k. I did check it out thoroughly before purchase, though.

While car hunting, I started with the question, "What kind of car do buck-a-mile pax deserve?", and went from there.


----------



## kenyarc (Aug 18, 2020)

Is it possible that a new or remanufactured engine was put into the car?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Because you posted this in the forum I know your "spidey senses" have been triggered.

ALWAYS trust your spidey senses.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I hope the OP takes the warning not to touch it.

there’s a lot of reasons not to touch it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Pal95 said:


> So there is not any chance that the driver really made 22k and 26k for the first and the second year?


WHAT????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Why are you concerned with driver income?

The mileage seems low, but it depends on market Just check the computer on the car to find true mileage.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I drive 30-35 hrs a week and have put 32k miles on my car in 6 months... I'd say no way only 25k... But that's me...


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

I averaged about 25000 miles working full time in New York city. Since everything is so close here the distances are short. Also don't forget the crazy traffic in New York city. Doing about 15 miles per hour is doing good.
After 3-4 years of driving here the car is garbage. 
I wouldn't consider buying ex-uber car unless there is a huge price difference. 
Be very cautios about the mileage if your area is spread out and there is very little traffic


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Pal95 said:


> If you can just say a bit more than yes I would really appreciate. I heard that majority of uber drivers makes around 50000 per year when working 50 hours per week, is that difference so big because of driving in the city centre only?


You should factor in $1 a mile. Or 900 miles a week.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It does NOT seem reasonable to me. I drove 66,000 miles last year and I did NOT drive 50 hours a week on average.

Only way that makes sense maybe is if all the driving was done in bumper to bumper traffic.


----------



## JanGoGO (Sep 8, 2020)

Not sure with that. You'll probably drive much more!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Pal95 said:


> So there is not any chance that the driver really made 22k and 26k for the first and the second year?


TRUST NOBODY when buying a used car. Even the most honest, upstanding citizens (and definitely not your runofthemill UBER DRIVER) lie, or omit key maintenane issues, about the status of their car while they are selling it. *CAVEAT EMPTOR.* Always.

I drive part time (15-20h per week), mainly suburban/city driving. I easly put 35,000km on the vehicle. Plus another 10,000-12,000km of personal use.


----------



## Yas in (Dec 4, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The history check of this car shows that:
> 
> Between April 2017 and April 2018 the car drove 10,183 miles
> Between April 2018 and April 2019 the car drove 22,213 miles
> ...


Agree with @The Gift of Fish here.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Pal95 said:


> Ok, so 25000 miles sounds genuine, thank you.
> 
> Any other people there to confirm? It is always safer to have 2-3 people saying it than one, thanks


I drove about 40-45 hrs/wk before shutting down in March. My typical annual mileage has been around 60,000 miles/yr for past 2-3 years. I avoid city center areas when I can, and do a lot of highway miles airport runs. In a high volume/short trip city center, I could see someone being able to keep total miles fairly low.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

In Florida, I used to drive about 30,000 miles a year. Be careful!!!!


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Pal95 said:


> All i know that the uber driver works for around 50 hours per week. He also claims that sometimes he earns about £900 per week.
> 
> He has the car for 3 years and makes about 25000 miles per year. He also says that he drives mostly in a city centre (Sheffield, UK), and was on a longer trip just 2 times during that 3 years.
> 
> Is it possible to have just 25000 miles as an uber driver who works 50 hours per week? Any help will be appreciated! Thank you


 To be totally honest, I put 43,000 miles on my new car just driving for Uber 1 year. You rack up the miles driving with pax and looking for trips. I have been driving for Uber since 2017, leased cars before buying.


----------



## Yas in (Dec 4, 2017)

Pal95 said:


> All i know that the uber driver works for around 50 hours per week. He also claims that sometimes he earns about £900 per week.
> 
> He has the car for 3 years and makes about 25000 miles per year. He also says that he drives mostly in a city centre (Sheffield, UK), and was on a longer trip just 2 times during that 3 years.
> 
> Is it possible to have just 25000 miles as an uber driver who works 50 hours per week? Any help will be appreciated! Thank you


@Pal95 which car and what price are you paying?


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

50 hours/week, 25000 miles of city driving with lots of stop and go, thousands of passengers in and out of that car...hmmm are you sure you want to buy that car?


----------



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)

I've been driving for four years and I average $1.00/mile of gross earnings.
£900/week is $1169/week USD.
Using my average earnings as a guide, it would take 1169 miles/week to generate $1169/week of gross earnings.
1169 x 52 = 60,788 miles/year.

25,000 miles/year is not believable to me.


----------



## rockpuck (May 11, 2020)

I drive full time, I put about 800-1200 miles on my car .... a week. 😱😭 I do enjoy the millage write off.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Pal95 said:


> All i know that the uber driver works for around 50 hours per week. He also claims that sometimes he earns about £900 per week.
> 
> He has the car for 3 years and makes about 25000 miles per year. He also says that he drives mostly in a city centre (Sheffield, UK), and was on a longer trip just 2 times during that 3 years.
> 
> Is it possible to have just 25000 miles as an uber driver who works 50 hours per week? Any help will be appreciated! Thank you


Why buy a car that was used for rideshare or any type of business that involves it's being driven hard? There is no way I would ever consider such a car. There must be better options available, as most cars on the market were used for commuting/pleasure and their miles are more likely to have involved less extreme driving conditions.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Pal95 said:


> All i know that the uber driver works for around 50 hours per week. He also claims that sometimes he earns about £900 per week.
> 
> He has the car for 3 years and makes about 25000 miles per year. He also says that he drives mostly in a city centre (Sheffield, UK), and was on a longer trip just 2 times during that 3 years.
> 
> Is it possible to have just 25000 miles as an uber driver who works 50 hours per week? Any help will be appreciated! Thank you


So you are questioning him putting approximately 5 years worth of driving on the car Per Year as being valid?

You are buying a car with over 15 years worth of mileage on it ALL stop and go (the worst for damage to a vehicle)?

The better question to ask yourself is Why In the **** are you buying a car that has been abused that badly.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Pal95 said:


> All i know that the uber driver works for around 50 hours per week. He also claims that sometimes he earns about £900 per week.
> 
> He has the car for 3 years and makes about 25000 miles per year. He also says that he drives mostly in a city centre (Sheffield, UK), and was on a longer trip just 2 times during that 3 years.
> 
> Is it possible to have just 25000 miles as an uber driver who works 50 hours per week? Any help will be appreciated! Thank you


No


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I find it amusing/irritating when Americans try to tell people in other countries how things are done in their countries.


In my country (USA) we don't care what other people from other countries think about the advice we give.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

You can somewhat tell by the excessive use of the seats and key fob for example if the mileage was tempered with. I personally wouldn’t buy over 10k (legit) miles.


----------



## snert (Sep 1, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> The be





Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> The better question to ask yourself is Why In the @@@@ are you buying a car that has been abused that badly.


Maybe there is no other option.


WEY00L said:


> In my country (USA) we don't care what other people from other countries think about the advice we give.


I think most of us already know this...:wink:


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

snert said:


> Maybe there is no other option.
> 
> I think most of us already know this...:wink:


Name one situation we're there would be no other option.

There are always used cars that were either too old to ever be an Uber, only 2 door# so couldn't be an Uber, convertibles can't be an Uber.

Shoot you could buy a 1992 Buick with fewer miles for God's sake.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Of course it is. I also have acres of prime beach front property in the Florida Everglades that I want to sell you, real cheap...


----------

